# Keeping a millipede with my dart frogs



## bleequerry (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a 36"x18"x36" exo terra terrarium set up for my two azureus. I'm getting an African millipede. I'd like to have it in the frog terrarium. Does anyone see any potential harm in doing this? Thanks for the input.


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

African millipedes are really neat - but they are also rather voracious herbivores (and will scavenge omnivorously - possibly on eggs). The plants in your tank will likely get chewed-on even if you supply the millipedes with other food (they really like cucumber, FYI). They'll nibble on your moss and wood - and may take to scouring your wood if they like the taste. 

Giant millipedes also tend to be shy during the day and they really don't like bright light at all so you might not see them very often if you have a well-lit frog viv unless you have some _deep_ shade areas. Millipedes are also heavy (much heavier than a frog) and will explore every inch of your viv and likely dig into the substrate. Their weight and activity might disrupt your more delicate plants, ferns, mosses etc.

I've kept Giant millipedes with bromeliads and ferns. While they did not devour these plants, they did slowly nibble away all the fern fronds. The bromeliads faired better - but even they had shredded edges on all the leaves.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I can't answer about the millipede, but I'm working on the same tank for the same frogs and am curious how yours looks. Could you post some pictures? TIA!


----------



## Adsweds83 (Nov 18, 2020)

I was going to get millipede also for my tank but glad j havent now, thankyou for the info


----------

